# Which engine - Euromobil?



## 105644 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone, Calling all Euro Mobil users.

We have found a dealer that has bought in several Euro Mobil's and we are considering changing the van.

I had a look round yesterday and was really impressed with the build quality and storage available.

We have seen the two models below which have both been imported for the UK market with RHD, full cooker, fridge freezer etc.

EURA MOBIL ACTIVA 690 HS 3.0 JTD 6 BERTH

EURA MOBIL ACTIVA 690 HS 2.3 JTD 6 BERTH

My question is, what is the advantage of the 3.0 litre compared to the 2.3 litre.

I assume, probably incurrectly that if the 2.3 litre is man enough to haul the van around, it would be better on mpg?

Both vans are on a fiat but will ask about the reversing problem, thing is, I think our present van might have the reversing problem but have possibly reversed up hill twice in three years.

As always any help much appreciated.

Kev


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Kev,
I don't have a Euromobile, however the build quality is excellent and they also have fantastic winterization.
Don't be misled into thinking that a smaller engine will give better fuel consumption.
A bigger engine working easier will usually return a better mpg.
That is my experience.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Grath said:


> Hi Kev,
> I don't have a Euromobile, however the build quality is excellent and they also have fantastic winterization.
> Don't be misled into thinking that a smaller engine will give better fuel consumption.
> A bigger engine working easier will usually return a better mpg.
> That is my experience.


I think new Euromobils are built by Trigano. I dont know if quality has changed compared to older oned before the takeover.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jezport said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kev,
> ...


Thanks, probably gone down hill


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Grath said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Trigano do make good MHs but who knows?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have a 2.8Td any smaller and I think I would have to thrash the engine to keep it going leading to lower MPG.

I have a 2005 Eura and think its fantastic.

Karl


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Jezport said:


> I think new Euromobils are built by Trigano.


Trigano is more a holding. They own a lot of MH companies, among them Chausson, Autostar, and, for some years now, Euramobil.

Euramobil was once a family business. However, some years ago the old man wanted to retire, and there was no successor, so he sold the company to Trigano. Nevertheless, the factory is still in the same place in Sprendlingen, Germany, and in my humble opinion build quality has actually increased over the last years.

About the engine, this depends on the vintage: The older version of the 2.3 litre engine would in my opinion be a bit too weak for such a large van. The newer version however (since 2006), also called "MultiJet", with 130 hp (96 kW), is fully sufficient.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Engine*

Older Euras were best. Not keen on the new ones.

Buy something on a Mercedes Chassis with 3.0 V6 Engine. Smoother, Quieter and far more reliable than a Fiat.

Trev


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we have the 666HB on a 2.7 Mercedes, even with the car on the back pulls like a train. :lol: Build quality we think is very good. Just keep a eye on the roof some have been known to suffer from damp, but we are very happy with ours, but its an 07 and only done 5000 miles, so early days. Bob.


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a Rapido 9066 (Fiat based) with the 3.0 engine and manual gearbox. This engine is a dream to drive with, it is fitted with a gearbox with more convenient gear ratios than the 2.3. The 3.0 is more relaxing to drive due to a wider torque band starting at considerably lower rpm than the 2.3. Also, it does not have a cam belt, but a chain. I believe that the consumption is only slightly less than the 2.3. We have achieved 24.9 mpg over the last 1000 miles. Our loaded weight is 3700Kg.

Judder has been reported on the 3.0 engine/gearbox, but I believe that it much rarer than on the 2.3.

I would go for the 3.0 - in all ways except consumption a better/luxury job.

Good Luck

rogerandveronica


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Fiat 3.0 Litre*

Fiat 3.0 has more torque than Merc V6 - UNLESS you can afford the latest Euro v model...

Happy Travels


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Merc is best but of the two engines you quoted go for the 3 litre lump, more power, more torque make for more relaxed driving with less engine noise. PLUS the 3 litre has a chain driven camshaft. No Cam belt to break!.

C.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Fiat 3.0 Litre*



Hymie said:


> Fiat 3.0 has more torque than Merc V6 - UNLESS you can afford the latest Euro v model...
> 
> Happy Travels


Less about torque, think Smooth. The V6 Mercedes far outshines any 4 cylinder in-line.

New 519


----------



## Activa (May 9, 2007)

We have recently purchased a Eura Mobil Activa 635 with the 3.0 litre Fiat engine and hubby loves it, says it is a dream to drive. Not had much of a problem with juddergate when reversing either. Just running the engine in so won't be at it's most economical but getting an average 22mpg, far better than what we got on the old Fiat 2.8 JTD. Really impressed with the build quality and interior finish, best thing we've bought in a long time  
I'm guessing you have seen these Eura Mobils at Oaktree where we bought ours? Service so far has been great from them too.


----------



## 105644 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, changing the van has been put on hold until we can find the right one. Will keep looking. Checked out the ones at Oaktree but they did not want to give us much at all as part exchange and when asked what extras they were prepared to fit, it was rally a non starter. 
So it looks like keeping the van, saving the pennies and then having another look later on.


----------

